# CPC looking for a career-South Jersey/Philly/NYC are will travel



## jleguillow (Dec 4, 2010)

Jasmine Leguillow, CPC
40 Appletree Drive • Levittown, PA 19055 • C:  (215) 847-3037 Jleguillow@gmail.com

OBJECTIVE
To acquire a position in a results-oriented healthcare organization that seeks an experienced, ambitious and career conscious
person, where achieved skills and education will be utilized toward continued personal and professional growth.

EDUCATION
Camden County Community College, Cherry Hill, NJ 
Concentration, Health Information Technology September 2007-Present
Courses completed
Medical Terminology, Human Biology, Introduction to Health Information Technology, Healthcare Reimbursement, Ambulatory Coding I & II, Diagnostic &Procedural Coding I &II, Legal & Ethical Issues in HIT

Lincoln Technical Institute, NE Philadelphia, PA
Concentration, Medical Coding & Billing, August 2006-March 2007
Computer and software applications, Medical Administration principles, Anatomy & Physiology I & II with Medical Terminology, Advanced Coding & Third Party Billing, Health Record Management.
Graduated Summa Cume Laude

EXPERIENCE

	ALLCARE MEDICAL, MARLTON, NJ (August 2007-Present)

	Senior Client Account Representative 8 E. Stow Road, Marlton, NJ 

Medical Coding using  HCPCS level II  & ICD-9 CM codes for reimbursement, diagnostic, and statistical  purposes 
Data entry of Durable Medical Equipment orders for new and existing clients
Pre-Certification of services 
Daily communication with patients, referral sources, doctors and third party payers
Verifying vendor pricing for accuracy
Benefits and Eligibility verification
Use of CMS-1500 for third party billing including Medicare, Medicaid, and Tricare 
Preparation of evaluation tickets, delivery tickets and invoices
Processing co-insurance and co-payments calculations for patients
Training of new staff 
Promoted October 2009

	KIDNEY AND HYPERTENSION ASSOCIATES, PC, Langhorne, PA (April 2007-August 2007)

	Medical Receptionist 825 Town Center Drive Langhorne, PA 

Checking-in and checking-out of patients
Scheduling new and follow-up appointments
Clerical duties (filing loose documents, pulling patient charts, answering phones, photocopying, new chart set-up, and thinning patient charts)
Processing new patient information 
Processing Medical records requests(including lab, radiological, and procedure reports)
Traveling to satellite offices to assist doctors and patients 
Archiving of patient medical record

	NORTH FORK BANK (GREENPOINT BANK), Brooklyn, New York (1996-2005)

		Retail Banking/ Assistant Branch Manager 807 Manhattan Ave. Brooklyn, NY (2003-2005)

Managed, trained, and developed staff of 20
Conducted sales and branch operations coaching sessions with staff	
Responsible for communicating new bank policies and procedures to all employees
Reconciliation of account and GL errors(including daily reports review)
Responsible for daily branch operations placing great emphasis on Branch Audits, scheduling and cash control
2002 Won trip to St. Thomas
Promoted 2002 to Customer Service Supervisor
Promoted 1998 to Senior Customer Service Representative


	Languages: Fluent in Spanish

	Skills: Dezine, FastTrac, Navinet, Microsoft word, Excel, PowerPoint, Access, 60wpm


----------



## chefTiff (Dec 23, 2010)

*Keep an eye out*

There doesn't appear to be any jobs currently posted - but keep an eye out for positions with MAXIMUS Federal Services - you can find job postings at www.maximus.com

There is an office in King of Prussia that may have work you would be a good candidate for.

Good luck!


----------

